# Punkteffekt



## pauschpage (17. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte für ein PopArt Bild ein Foto Rastern.
Es sollten runde Punkte werden.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktioniert?


Danke!
Christian


----------



## Terrabug (17. September 2005)

Nen lustiges Punktemuster machen und als Ebenenmaske draufklatschen ?
Ansonten    . Ich meine dazu schon ziemlich viel gelesen zu haben, auch hier


----------



## da_Dj (18. September 2005)

Weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wenn doch, dann such mal nach "Techno Dots" (google + hier im Forum)


----------



## JoeFrag (18. September 2005)

Tach zusammen.

Ich würde denken das der Filter (Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Farbraster) ziehmlich weiter helfen könnte. 
Genaueres steht in diversen Tutorials (z.B.: http://www.duderino.de/tutorials/details/61/Pop%20Art%20(Andy%20Warhol)/)

Also viel Spaß beim Rastern.


Tschau.


----------



## pauschpage (18. September 2005)

ahh... toll!
ihr habt das richtige gefunden!

danke!


----------

